# Schaltauge gebrochen Slide 140



## boocha (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist heute ein kleines Missgeschick passiert..
An meinem Radon Slide 140 2013 ist das Schaltwerk vom Rahmen abgebrochen; das Gewinde am Schaltauge ist gerissen. Am Bike ist eine Sram X9 Typ 2 verbaut.

Ich hab im Internet schon nach dem Schaltauge gesucht und finde nur das Syntace X12 Schaltauge, welches genau aussieht, wie mein kaputtes. 

Ich bin mir jedoch jetzt nicht sicher, ob das auch genau passt; ich bin leicht irritiert wegen der Bezeichnung X12, obwohl ich ja die X9 Sram habe oder ist das einheitlich?


----------



## Markdierk (12. Oktober 2013)

X12 und X9 haben nichts miteinander zu tun, X12 ist der Achsenstandard und X9 die Produktbezeichnung von Sram für ihr Schaltwerk. Du brauchst meines Wissens nach das X12 Auge von Syntace, wie du selber schon rausgefunden hast, da du eine X12 Achse (dieser Bolzen) am Hinterrad hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Oktober 2013)

Korrekt,

dieses ist es: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a102375/schaltauge-28-schwarz.html


----------

